# Some turnings I've done recently.



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

Some bottle openers, wine stoppers and pens I've turned and sold recently.

Let me know what you think!

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 21, 2016)

All very nice work! Thank you for sharing with us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2016)

Jake - Those are some spectacular pieces. Your photography skills stand up to your turning skills as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

Jake, those are all extremely nice! To echo what Scott said, great pictures, the calligraphy backround is a cool touch. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> All very nice work! Thank you for sharing with us.


Thanks!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Incredible array of completed projects. All very professionally done. Looks like an equally impressive variety of wood species used. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jake - Those are some spectacular pieces. Your photography skills stand up to your turning skills as well


Thanks, I found that you can make a beautiful piece but if you fail to photograph it well then it's a lot harder to sell. Appreciate the kind words!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Incredible array of completed projects. All very professionally done. Looks like an equally impressive variety of wood species used. Chuck


Thank you, I like to use as many different exotics as I can. If curious as to what any of them are, let me know!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Bearcat1522 said:


> Thank you, I like to use as many different exotics as I can. If curious as to what any of them are, let me know!


Always curious. How about running through the stoppers. Thanks. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bearcat1522 said:


> If curious as to what any of them are, let me know!


Everyone is always curious....

everything looks great Jake!! Nicely done....

now about that bolt action pen....did you move the bolt handle like that on purpose, and what's the reasoning? Comfort? Looks? Stability?


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 21, 2016)

they look great Jake. What's the wood on the middle one in the bottle opener pic? Very eye catching!


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bearcat1522 said:


> Some bottle openers, wine stoppers and pens I've turned and sold recently.
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


Added some more


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Everyone is always curious....
> 
> everything looks great Jake!! Nicely done....
> 
> now about that bolt action pen....did you move the bolt handle like that on purpose, and what's the reasoning? Comfort? Looks? Stability?


I did, I feel it's more comfortable as opposed to the default positioning. just personal preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> they look great Jake. What's the wood on the middle one in the bottle opener pic? Very eye catching!


Yucatan Rosewood Burl. Had to keep that one for myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Always curious. How about running through the stoppers. Thanks. Chuck


First pic, left to right: Pink Ivory, East Indian Rosewood, Cocobolo, Tulipwood, Olivewood. 

Second pic, left to right: Cocobolo, Redwood Burl, Bocote, Birdseye, Padauk

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 21, 2016)

Good looking pieces Jake.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 22, 2016)

All super nice. The pens especially. Gary


----------



## deltatango (Aug 22, 2016)

All great, although I think you really have the pens down. Excellent.
What camera are you using, and what lens?
Studio lights or natural light? Soft box? Hot lights or strobes?
Straight out of camera or prrocessed with LR/PS?
Turning and photography equally professional. Nice to see such attention to detail.
If you care to show your photo set-up, that weould be very interesting.
Mark


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 22, 2016)

Great stuff!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2016)

Beautiful turnings Jake - and your photo skillz are awesome. Could you elaborate on your photo method and camera?


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 22, 2016)

@deltatango @Kevin I just use a homemade light box made from a large moving cardboard box and some white tissue paper. Camera is actually just my iPhone 6s. Happy you all think highly of my work!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2016)

Bearcat1522 said:


> Camera is actually just my iPhone 6s.



Same phone I have why do my pics suck lol. I gotta build another light box I made one but used to ship product one time when I ran out of cardboard. 

What kind of light 5500K+ CFL? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Palaswood (Aug 22, 2016)

Bottle Openers left to right, what species?? (aside from the Yucatan Rosewood burl in the center YOWZA!)

VERY SWEEEET turnings

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 22, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Bottle Openers left to right, what species?? (aside from the Yucatan Rosewood burl in the center YOWZA!)
> 
> VERY SWEEEET turnings


Honduran Rosewood, Mexican Ebony, Chechen, Yucatan Rosewood Burl, Spalted Padauk, Bocote, Cocobolo. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Same phone I have why do my pics suck lol. I gotta build another light box I made one but used to ship product one time when I ran out of cardboard.
> 
> What kind of light 5500K+ CFL? Thanks for the info.


Just a regular daylight bulb from Lowes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Aug 22, 2016)

Bearcat1522 said:


> Honduran Rosewood, Mexican Ebony, Chechen, Yucatan Rosewood Burl, Spalted Padauk, Bocote, Cocobolo.
> 
> Thanks!


I see you're partial to the latin hardwoods - they produce some amazing varieties. 


Bearcat1522 said:


> Mexican Ebony,


Would that be Mexican ROYAL ebony, aka Katalox?

Lookin at your stuff makes me wanna turn... I recently started an east indian rosewood and curly cream colored mystery hardwood (not maple) Christmas ornament -gotta get back to that.


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 22, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> I see you're partial to the latin hardwoods - they produce some amazing varieties.
> 
> Would that be Mexican ROYAL ebony, aka Katalox?
> 
> Lookin at your stuff makes me wanna turn... I recently started an east indian rosewood and curly cream colored mystery hardwood (not maple) Christmas ornament -gotta get back to that.


Yep, love those exotics. And yeah Katalox.


----------



## Palaswood (Aug 22, 2016)

Bearcat1522 said:


> Yep, love those exotics. And yeah Katalox.


I just got a board of katalox for the 1st time. CRAZY hard. The katalox I have is almost BLACK. Its the color of those DARK plums. I'm sure it will be black once oiled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

